# Aristo-Craft 11140 20" track



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I've set up an Aristo-Craft 11140 20" diameter circle around my daughter's Christmas tree with an eggliner for years. I've lost one of the four sections of track. Anyone know of anywhere that has one left in stock? Can anyone bend one from a larger radius? It appears that the 15.7" rail length of the track is the same as a 5' diameter section of curved track. At least the math looks good. ((20" x 3.14)/ 4) = ((60" x 3.14/12)

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil if you are talking about the 21 inch diameter circles I doubt anyone has any of those left. They are rare as hens teeth. Using a track bender may be your best bet. If nothing else maybe you can get a new section made up to replace the missing section.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bending a 8 foot flex track in a circle gave me approx. 29 inch circle.
No power issues as there is only one clamp per rail!!.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It took me a long time to find a set of the 21" track, got it from the UK.

Finding a single piece of that set will be impossible most likely.

Bend a piece to match.

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone on the forum bend custom rails for a fee? Maybe a club? I'm not too current when it comes to the hobby. Just the same tradition on the holidays with my daughters Christmas tree. 

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a club nearby you can probably borrow the bender for free. Find a piece of aristo brass track that will be long enough, bend it and cut the ends to match your other pieces.

Where are you located?

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

I'm in Crystal Lake, IL. I appreciate the help.

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you checked to see how close you are to RLD Hobbies? He's a great guy, and I'd bet you could get taken care of there.

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

Are you talking about?

http://www.reynaulds.com/index.aspx

They're the ones that suggested this forum for help. They're not too far from me so you're spot on. I've purchased a lot of Piko track from them and that's my main layout for Christmas in our great room. My daughter kinda lost interest in the larger layout and we didn't set it up last year but still want's that little 21" circle in her room. Ironic that a single piece of track makes that big of a difference in a Christmas tradition when we have a much larger set up.

Phil


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Phil
PGN shows 20" circle in stock.
http://polksgenerationext.com/product/brass-20-diam-circle-of-track/
I would call and see if is in stock.
Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil, google "RLD Hobbies"

I'd get a piece of Aristo track to match up perfectly.

Tom, I'm positive they won't sell one piece, it's a set of track, and the pieces have never been available separately.



Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

PSLIMO said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Are you talking about?
> 
> ...


No, it was RLD Hobbies in SE Illinois.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Guy's,

Thanks for all the help. It appears that Next Generation is taking over Aristo-Craft's production and does have the 20" circle in stock as a set of four. I called Trainz.com where I original bought the track circle from. They confirmed it and is getting shipments from Next Generation already and will be updating their site to reflect that. Fortunately, they will sell a single section of track and said it'll be in stock soon.

Maybe I'll set up the monster layout at Christmas again too. 

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They will sell you a single section of the 20" circle? Wow, I am surprised. Let us know when you succeed, i.e. actually get the one piece.

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

Will do, fingers crossed. I still have the receipt when I originally bought the track. It was by the piece at $8.83 a section.

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, who sold it to you by the section, it has never been available by the piece from the manufacturer, only as a set, both the 32" and the 21" circles:

There are two pre-made circles of track, a 21" circle ITEM #: ART11140, and a 32" circle ITEM #: ART11145.

Just curious, never heard of by the section for either of these 2, I am DEFINITELY not trying to hassle you!!!

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

I bought it from Trainz.com. Listed as: Aristo-Craft 11140 Euro 20" Diam. Curved Track
SKU: P11528609A on the receipt from them. 

Told me they are carrying Aristo-Crafts new manufacturer Next Generation. Said check back in a week when their inventory is updated and search site for "11140". I guess I'll know in a week.

Phil


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you talk to them, or place the order on the web?

I have found that phone orders are more informative than web orders. With phone orders I can find out if they have it in stock, or Have they just placed it on back order, to be delivered at some time in the future (unknown). 

This comment has nothing to do with your vendor. It is just from experience.

Chuck


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Chuck,

When Tom posted a link to "Next Generation" that had the set in stock, I tried to call them a few times but no answer and their mailbox was full. Couldn't get anywhere with email either. I looked into it and found out that they're starting production of Aristo-Craft track again. I called where I originally got the track from (trainz.com) and they said they'd be stocking new Aristo-Craft track again and to check back in a week or so when they update the new inventory. Time will tell.

BTW, I have zero experience bending or cutting track so this is definitely the path of least resistance for me.

Phil


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, just curious.

Chuck


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Greg,

I owe you a big thanks!

Finally got around to calling RLD after no luck looking on the net. Hard to believe he had one 20" circle left in stock. He wouldn't sell me just one piece but for $68.00 shipped to my door, my daughters Christmas tradition is alive and kick'in.

Anyone need 3 sections of ART 11140, LOL? 

Phil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil PM me... ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad you succeeded... I was hoping for your sake you could buy one piece, but since it's a "set" I was skeptical ... but good news, Victor is the "tight radius king"... he'll take them off your hands most likely.

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg. Phil, I thought about it but I am going to have to pass. Im going to need the money to finish what I already have under construction .Sorry Phil


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

No problem Victor.

I think I'll use the extra track to expand the 20" circle and still be able to keep it under 3'x3'. Not too many options to add an inner circle except whats attached below.

My large layout is all Piko track and the tie color won't work with the Aristo-Craft track. Will readily available LGB track match the ties and color of the Aristo-Craft 11140 track I have?

Phil


----------

